# Temporary foster for my cats WSM & Bristol



## GeoAmbrose (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello everybody,

My name is Georgina and I moved from Spain to the UK (Bristol-weston super mare area) and brought along my 2 cats, unfortunately the landlord will only be giving us 1 month for the cats to stay there. I am currently looking for a place of my own where cats are allowed, but until then I need somebody to help me temporarily foster them until I can get it sorted out. Its so upsetting as I have worked so hard to get them here. The cats are well behaved 1 white female and 1 ginger cuddly male. Both have been sterilized and had vaccinations done.
It would hopefully be for a few months and I will be more than happy to pay for things like food. They are my babies and i wont give up on them.
I cant afford a kennel or cattery as theyre too expensive for me.
It breaks my heart but this is the only thing I can do at the moment I have no friends or family to help me 
Thank you.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Georgina, I am so sorry you are in this awful position, especially after going to the trouble and expense of bringing your cats over from Spain.
We do get a lot of these posts on this forum, but I will be honest with you and tell you that it is a very difficult situation to help out with. Most of us on here have our own cats already and even those members who have been kind enough to help in previous similar situations have had that trust abused so are reluctant to offer again.
Can I ask what kind of contract you have taken on with your present landlord? How long is it for and did you ask permission to have the cats with you before you signed? What are your current living arrangements? shared house etc?


----------



## GeoAmbrose (Sep 9, 2016)

I didnt really sign anything (oral contract I guess) we werent told how long the "contract" was, we are private renting in a shared house from a family friend, we did ask permission but the landlord said that he would help us out a bit by lending us that amount of time (until one of us moved out and took the cats) The other housemates like the cats but its so sad they cant stay longer.
I appreciate your honesty and i am very well aware of how difficult it is and its so bad people have been used in such a way to make them not want to help. 

If there is anything else youd like to know, ask away.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for replying ( so many people post and then never come back to see replies)
is there any chance the landlord will be persuaded to let you and cats stay longer? It's not that easy getting a property to rent in uk that allows pets. Agency fees can be very high too, so I am worried you and your partner will struggle to find your own property which you can afford and will allow the cats.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Georgina and welcome to the forum 
I live not far from you, just outside of Bristol. A close friend of mine has been trying to rent a flat for months and the only thing stopping her is the cat. She cannot find one that will accept one cat. I really hope you have more success, I'm sorry


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Georgina, many UK landlords won't allow cats because of bad experiences they have had in the past with damage to their properties,e.g. to carpets, walls, wooden floors, and if it is a furnished house, then damage to furniture as well.

But some landlords are willing to allow cats if a fair sized deposit is paid upfront by the tenants to cover any potential damage by the cats during the tenancy. I am talking of a deposit in the region of £500, though I know of one landlord who asked for £1,500.

Your landlord sounds like a sympathetic person - is there any way you could get together enough money (even if you have to use a credit card) to offer him a deposit? 

If your cats cause no damage to the property then you should get all your deposit back whenever the time comes for you to move.


----------



## GeoAmbrose (Sep 9, 2016)

I shall try my best to persuade the landlord but my friend doesn't seem too convinced it would work. I shall keep you all posted!


----------

